# Sling Adapter for LAN Streaming



## BetterOff (Jun 15, 2009)

I wanted to see if someone could clear this up for me. I have a pair of 722k receivers at home. I recently moved the TV that was connected to TV2 of Receiver2 over to TV2 of Receiver1 for my son to watch shows in his room. 

I have a PC in the room where the old TV was located with an extra monitor that would be great for viewing TV. I was originally planning to buy a PCI-E tuner card and just run the coax to my PC for SD viewing. After looking up some info on the Sling Adapter I thought that it might work for my purpose and maybe have better quality. However, my issue is that I'm confused over about whether I can stream locally or not with the Sling Adapter. I really don't intend to stream outside of my home or at least expect it to work well. I live in a rural area and the best internet connection I can receive is a max of 1Mbps and usually less than 512Kbps up and down on a normal day. 

Would I still be able to stream my Dish to my TV with my connection limitations or would I be better off buying a tuner card?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

With the Sling Adapter and broadband or DSL connected to your receiver, you can stream to your local network.

You use your online login to connect to our servers for authentication but the system is intelligent enough to determine when you are streaming locally or over the Internet.

To answer your question, yes, you can stream on your home network with the Sling Adapter. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



BetterOff said:


> I wanted to see if someone could clear this up for me. I have a pair of 722k receivers at home. I recently moved the TV that was connected to TV2 of Receiver2 over to TV2 of Receiver1 for my son to watch shows in his room.
> 
> I have a PC in the room where the old TV was located with an extra monitor that would be great for viewing TV. I was originally planning to buy a PCI-E tuner card and just run the coax to my PC for SD viewing. After looking up some info on the Sling Adapter I thought that it might work for my purpose and maybe have better quality. However, my issue is that I'm confused over about whether I can stream locally or not with the Sling Adapter. I really don't intend to stream outside of my home or at least expect it to work well. I live in a rural area and the best internet connection I can receive is a max of 1Mbps and usually less than 512Kbps up and down on a normal day.
> 
> Would I still be able to stream my Dish to my TV with my connection limitations or would I be better off buying a tuner card?


----------



## BetterOff (Jun 15, 2009)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> To answer your question, yes, you can stream on your home network with the Sling Adapter. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


Excellent! Sounds like a Sling adapter order is in my future. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I like them well enough that I have BOTH a Sling Adapter (for TV 2) and a Slingbox Pro-HD (for TV 1) connected to my 722k!


----------



## global_nomad (Sep 30, 2012)

BetterOff said:


> Excellent! Sounds like a Sling adapter order is in my future. Thanks for the quick response!


It worked great for me in the Middle East. It was very trippy to see California commercials in the middle of the dessert, but all of a sudden it has switched off. Its hard to troubleshoot from 8000 miles away!


----------

